# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Antidepressiva tegen opvliegers in menopauze

## FRANCOIS580

*Opvliegers. Vrouwen in de menopauze kunnen er over meepraten. Opvliegers zijn immers een van de meest voorkomende en vervelendste gevolgen van de menopauze die zich gemiddeld vanaf vijftig jaar manifesteert. Tot hiertoe zocht men meestal zijn toevlucht tot een hormonenkuur, om deze opvliegers te bestrijden.* 


*(Francois580*)


Tijdens zo'n opvliegers gaat je lichaamstemperatuur naar omhoog en verwijderen je bloedvaten onder je huid. Op die manier wil je lichaam zijn oplopende temperatuur kwijt aan de buitenlucht. Een rode huid en overmatig transpireren zijn de gevolgen.
Bij vrouwen die last hebben van deze opvliegers, verloopt dit proces spontaan. Maar liefst 75 procent van alle vrouwen in de menopauze kampen met opvliegers.


*Afwijking in je bloedvaten*

Tijdens recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek aan de gerenomeerde Universiteit van het Schotse Glasgow, kwamen onderzoekers tot de vaststelling dat vrouwen die last hebben van opvliegers tijdens hun menopauze afwijkingen vertoonden aan hun bloedvaten. Daaruit blijkt dat de bloedvaten van vrouwen met opvliegers zich gemakkelijker open zetten dan bij hun leeftijdsgenoten die met deze opvliegers niet werden geconfronteerd* .../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...iegers-in.html

----------


## daisysaroma

En dat is schadelijk omdat??
Vergeet niet dat zulke onderzoeken vaak gesponsord worden door de farmaceutische industrie en er vaak ondeugdelijke onderzoeksresultaten zijn. Hier zijn vele voorbeelden van op het internet te vinden.
Ik vind het in ieder geval dubieus.

Geurige groet Daisy

----------


## Flogiston

Heb je reden om deze onderzoekers te verwijten dat ze omgekocht zijn?

Zeker, er zijn bevooroordeelde onderzoeken. Dat geldt overigens beide kanten op - de farmaceuten zijn beslist niet de enigen die graag eens een onderzoekje sponsoren, de fabrikanten van natuurmiddeltjes kunnen er ook wat van!

Maar als één skinhead een meisje heeft verkracht, mag je niet zeggen dat _alle_ skinheads dan wel verkrachters zullen zijn.

Net zo min kun je zeggen dat als één onderzoek gesponsord is, dat dan _alle_ onderzoeken wel gesponsord zullen zijn. Dat is stemmingmakerij.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor jouw reactie Flogiston. Ik ben het volkomen met je eens. Het is zoooooooo gemakkelijk iedereen over dezelfde kam te scheren...

----------


## daisysaroma

Ik zou willen dat mensen gewoon eens wakker werden!
Voor "elke kwaal een pil " hou toch op , ben in een de rouw dan heb je een pil nodig want dan ben je depressief, ben je een paar dagen uit je hum dan heb je een winterdip en moet je toch echt aan de pillen. Zoek op youtube eens naar over lijken gaan en "als het goed is "zul je dan mijn sceptische houding begrijpen.
Bovendien ben ik in de overtuiging dat moeder natuur het zelf allemaal prima kan regelen. In combinatie met goede voeding ( zonder chemische toevoegingen van E nummers enz.... ) kom je al een heel end.

----------


## Flogiston

Hoe kom je daar nou toch weer bij?

Een goede vriend is in de rouw. Op dit moment. Hij heeft zijn 73-jarige moeder verloren aan zelfmoord. Jawel, zelfmoord, op 73-jarige leeftijd.

Eén van de aanleidingen daartoe was het feit dat hij recent van zijn vrouw is gescheiden, na een jaren durend huwelijk. Zijn moeder kon dat niet verkroppen. Er waren meer dingen aan de hand, veel meer dingen, maar daarover zal ik hier zwijgen.

Die vriend is nu in de rouw.

Maar _pillen_? Echt niet! Waar háál je dat vandaan???

Nee, goede begeleiding van zijn familie. En van zijn vrienden. En van de huisarts. En, gelukkig, alle begrip van zijn werkgever.

Geen pillen dus. Nergens voor nodig. Alleen als het echt niet anders kan, zal hij pillen krijgen.

Dus houd alsjeblieft op met zulke stemmingmakerij. Dat is simpelweg niet waar.

----------


## sietske763

ik ben het eens met Flo,
ik hoor heir altijd zeggen dat iedereen pillen MOET slikken,
ik vind dat echt onzin.....of ik heb een andere HA, hij probeert altijd veel, maar bijna geen pillen, alleen als het je levenskwaliteit wordt beinvloed en dan kan iedereen natuurlijk altijd weigeren.....
en ik blijf zeggen; nooit alleen pillen, gesprekken erbij!!!
in de meno pauze krijgt iedereen bijna wel een dipje, omdat men dan ook gaat nadenken over hun leven....(net zoals mannen rond de 50 jr)
en dan nog hormoonwisselingen, dus stemmingswisselingen, daar moet je wel mee leren omgaan..

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Sorry Sietske wij zeggen nooit dat je pillen moet slikken, hoe minder hoe beter. Wij verschaffen hier enkel informatie, en geven mogelijke oplossingen aan gezondheidsproblemen,dat is heel wat anders dacht ik zo...

----------


## sietske763

hallo FRancois,
sorry, zo bedoel ik het niet.....reageerde op de post van Daisy..

----------


## christel1

@Daisy, ik heb nog onlangs een reportage gezien op vrt of canvas over de toevoeging van E nummers bij voeding en lang niet alle E nummers zijn schadelijk voor de gezondheid, je maakt ze zelfs lichaamseigen aan. Dus niet alles over eenzelfde kam scheren. 
Dat er soms te vlug naar AD gegrepen wordt, soms wel soms niet maar soms is dit wel echt nodig. 
Is het nu goed of slecht dat bloedvaten gaan openzetten in de menopauze want daar ben ik nog eigenlijk niet uit ? Dat zo ik eens moeten uitgoogelen dus. 
Persoonlijk ben ik bij die 25 % die nog nergens last van heeft dus en ik ben ook al 50 en dus zit ik ook al in de premenopauze, en als ik op mijn oudste zus lijk dan zal ik ook nergens last van krijgen. Lijk ik op mijn ma dan loop ik te zweten als een rund, dan liever het andere. 
En ik denk dat mannen en vrouwen allemaal rond de leeftijd van 40-50 zich vragen beginnen te stellen over hun leven en in een dipje kunnen geraken.... de kinderen beginnen het huis uit te gaan, het lege nestsyndroom komt eraan, sommige koppels weten niet meer wat tegen elkaar te zeggen als de kinderen het huis uit zijn en dan beginnen ze te piekeren over hun toekomst.... Je ziet rond die leeftijd ook veel echtscheidingen, zal waarschijnlijk niet voor niks zijn. 
Niet alles is op te lossen met een pil maar sommige zaken kunnen wel verholpen worden door een pil te slikken, al is het dan met mate of gewoon omdat je het nodig hebt.

----------

